# What is DNA gepr?



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

What does it mean on pedigrees?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I believe it means DNA on record in case of questions pertaining to parentage.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

"gepr" likely is an abbreviation of "geprüft", German for 'tested'.


----------

